# Jumping up on people issue



## wallihunter (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a 8 month old yellow lab that I has developed a bad habit with the help of my neighbors. Two of my neighbors started making a habit of praising and giving dog treats over our 4 ft fence which of course has reinforced good things standing on his back feet. Now if some one comes over to the house to visit he will jump up on the guest. I nicely told the neighbors that I didn't want them doing it anymore ( as nice as I could seeing all my training being undone). He will on occasion jump up on my wife or kids but very rarely...visitors are a guanteed jump up.

Any body got any suggestions on helping end the jumping up?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Have the visitors know that its ok to flipp him backwards, dog just does an end over end and gets the hint. I understand it would be tough for your guests to do that ut it works. In Fowl Dawgs 1, thats the way they say to do it


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I've trained a few this way, probably all wrong with the experts tho. All you do is gently step on their back feet when they are up on you. It only takes a few times.. of course you should say down or something to that effect also.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

It shouldn't be a visitors responsibility to knee a dog or step on their hind legs when they greet your dog. Many non dog people don't feel comfortable doing that kind of stuff and may actually be scared of hurting the dog.

One of the best remedies to this issue is to teach your dog to not great someone until you release them and then make them sit. I don't think kneeing a dog is really going to fix the issue of jumping. You as the owner is the one that does it the most so they're going to relate not jumping on you but not your guests.

Have the dog sit and have a check cord on the dog. Have a visitor come into the house while you control the dog and demand that they sit. Use an "OK" type of command to release the dog and walk the dog over to the visitor and when they attempt to jump up, give a firm "No, sit" command. They are then going to associate walking up to a person and being required to sit before they are petted or even any attention is given to them.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The knee to the chest does work. Along with you doing it, anytime the dog jumps, if you have your wife, kids or even a buddy do it a couple times.

It won't take long.

The problem with the sit command like Chaws said, is while training this you have to make sure you're on the ball everytime a visitor comes over or people are around, otherwise your starting over.

A firm bump in chest by a few different people and it won't take long at all.

Just my opinion.

Example:
A few years back I had a buddies dog who would jump up like crazy (owner was not a big diciplinarian (sp?)) then one day while we were out another buddy got tired of it and gave the dog a couple knees and I don't think that dog jumped up on anyone again that weekend. 
Now of course the owner didn't follow through with it ..Instead opting for the "NO!" route and it still has a habit of jumping up.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't like the knee to the chest it could make your dog aggressive to strangers. It's better to let it jump on you then step on its toes so it has something to connect to, otherwise it happens so fast they don't know what to associate with. Just my opinion.


----------



## Labs4me (Mar 14, 2008)

I like to get a rope style leash about 6' long and stand on it so there is slack between the dog and my foot. I hold the other end tight so the rope will not give and have someone try and get him to jump up. The dog hits the end of the rope and is stopped instantly. This stopped my dog from jumping on people and when he started jumping on the counter it worked just as well. I have found the when you push a dog do from being up on a person or on something they won because they got up there if they never make it they lose right away and associate that loss with the attempt to jump up.


----------



## wallihunter (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for all the replies...I will plan on using both the sitting and knee method...some of my guests would have a real problem with doing that to a dog.

I have worked very hard with teaching basic obedience commands and the dog does well sitting for me and the rest of the family but when the guests arrive some of his training goes out the window. I am hesitant to give him a command that I know he will not heed when he is excited. I guess I will keep hammering this in his head with the leash when guests arrive and I hope some day he will obey in any situation...the joys of dog training.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Another knee-to-the-chest guy here. Set the dog up by having a couple of buddies come in. Even bait the dog with treats and knee him hard when he comes up. Only takes a couple of times and its over. Keep tempting him with treats.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's the Chuck Norris school of dog training you guys need to go to if thats how your minds work.... :lol:

So cool, you shock them you knee them in the chest but yet you expect them to be your friend. Obviously they are whipped slaves and have no opportunity to even show you what they have for natural abilities. Damn you guys just compete in everything you do, I shot more birds, my dog won a ribbon for getting shocked out of his brain, I was here first, my way is the only way. I'll never understand!! :beer:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

buckseye said:


> It's the Chuck Norris school of dog training you guys need to go to if thats how your minds work.... :lol:
> 
> So cool, you shock them you knee them in the chest but yet you expect them to be your friend. Obviously they are whipped slaves and have no opportunity to even show you what they have for natural abilities. Damn you guys just compete in everything you do, I shot more birds, my dog won a ribbon for getting shocked out of his brain, I was here first, my way is the only way. I'll never understand!! :beer:


Gotta be your friend; they're afraid not too. Besides, it's fun!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

